# Nuggets @ Heat (2/12/08 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

* Tuesday, February 12th, 2008 | 7:30 PM | Sun Sports*









*@*


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Nuggets @ Heat (2/12/08 7:30 PM)*

This should be the perfect game to test out our new fast break style. There's no reason for Riles to not let them loose.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Nuggets @ Heat (2/12/08 7:30 PM)*



Flash is the Future said:


> This should be the perfect game to test out our new fast break style. There's no reason for Riles to not let them loose.


I agree, just see how it works, if it goes well, we probably lose, if it goes bad, we lose. It's a win win situation. And wheres the vBookie!?!? I was going to put my money on Nuggets and make some cash again. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*vBookie*

You ask and you shall receive. But you've got 30 minutes to bet.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wahey thank you. I know I should really support my team and bet on them, but I can win a lot of points here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is setting everyone up nicely. 

Wade to Matrix for the alley oop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount with 6 quick points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OOO Wade almost made another spectacular and 1.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Dorell could make open 3s consistently, he'd stand a really good chance of getting re-signed.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shawn Marion sure does jump high. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've tried about 5 alley oops to MArion already. Only one has worked so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell to Marion for the dunk. Those two working well together again tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 3 again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Dorell for 3 again!


Like I said, it would be great if he was able to hit those consistently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-23 Miami at the end of 1

Nice qtr for the Heat.

Dorell and Wade playing great early on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah baby! what a quarter!

if thats Miami Heat basketball, im a happy man.

How about Dorell with the confidence in his 3 ball? Love it!

14-21 from the field for the quarter, Everyone playin well so far. Ricky will find a way to kill us though, most likely.

Very excited after that quarter though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Like I said, it would be great if he was able to hit those consistently.


Yeah, and its great to see him pump faking and driving to the basket and getting some nice reverse layups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Banks to Dorell for the dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwright busting out?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Nice pass by Banks to Dorell for the dunk!


More like amazing pass! :worthy:

And Barron just schooled Camby :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky to Marion for the dunk. Man he gets up quick!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Earl with the 20 footer!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even Earl Barron is scoring tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ah crap we're good again. This is going to mess up our lottery pick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Earl Barron scores. Every night. Some arent willing however.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks to MArion for another dunk! Great pass and Marion with the awesome drive.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Another great find. Banks to Marion!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Banks to MArion for another dunk! Great pass and Marion with the awesome drive.


I think you've got a new name. banks2marion :lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Timeout time. Too many turnovers and easy buckets. Get Wade in and Ricky out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think you've got a new name. banks2marion :lol:


Maybe next time. I've already asked for something close to that 

Banks2Barron- has a much better ring to it:biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks with a great steal and and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, crazy possesion! Marion 10 and 9 already


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JR Smith always kills us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smith with the 4 pt play. 13 for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell to Marion for the alley oop.

Wow, this is fun to watch


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow we're actually fun to watch again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yes it is. And if we keep Ricky in there, we can keep it entertaining and keep losing games. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Yes it is. And if we keep Ricky in there, we can keep it entertaining and keep losing games. The best of both worlds.


Just stick him in there in the fourth :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It actually feels good to watch the Heat..its been forever since that last happeend


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell AND ONEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the and 1 on the jumper. Wow is he on fire.

17 on 7-8 shooting.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow a game I can actually not shut off ... YET


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorellllllllllllllllllllll for 2 and 1! 17 in the half!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell is ballin' on offense......but getting lit up on D.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dorell fellin it..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-57 Miami at the half

What a half for Dorell, Wade and Matrix. Banks was very good as well.

If we do end up losing, atleast we'd do it with style


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the buzzer beating jumper at half time! Heat with 63 first half points! Wade with 15! Wright with 17! Marion with 12 and 9 boards!

Man im f'ing pumped!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Wade with the buzzer beating jumper at half time! Heat with 63 first half points! Wade with 15! Wright with 17! Marion with 12 and 9 boards!
> 
> Man im f'ing pumped!


not really buzzered beating, but almost i guess.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

63 points? This isn't the fourth quarter?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, im watchin it on a yahoo gamecast...so it seemed buzzer beating  haha

What jersey are we wearing tonight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> 63-57 Miami at the half
> 
> What a half for Dorell, Wade and Matrix. Banks was very good as well.
> 
> If we do end up losing, atleast we'd do it with style


Sad thing is we're playing out of our minds....and we're only up 6 at half. That's not very promising for our usually rough 2nd half.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I am shocked that the Suns didn't demand Dorell in the trade, he would fit right into Marion's old spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Sad thing is we're playing out of our minds....and we're only up 6 at half. That's not very promising for our usually rough 2nd half.


Yeah, and this is Dever's normal style and pace. Not ours just yet. Hope we can keep this up and play atleast some defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I am shocked that the Suns didn't demand Dorell in the trade, he would fit right into Marion's old spot.


He'd be amazing in that system. They saw it 1st hand in our win in Phoenix earlier this season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Sad thing is we're playing out of our minds....and we're only up 6 at half. That's not very promising for our usually rough 2nd half.


Dorell has no sense of urgency with the shot clock running down...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Well, im watchin it on a yahoo gamecast...so it seemed buzzer beating  haha
> 
> What jersey are we wearing tonight?


why you watching it on gamecast? Why not watch it online?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez, and I thought Riles was hard on the kid....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not watchin online because im at work...unfortunately...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

oh ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shhh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade opened up and let Iverson run right down the baseline...that's probably 8th grade defensive fundamentals, don't give up the baseline like Wade just did


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're wearing our normal home whites. We haven't hit 100 points since December 28th in a loss against Orlando. Ricky screws things up as soon as he comes into the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Jeez, and I thought Riles was hard on the kid....


Again, shot clock running down, Dorell is frozen to the court with no urgency to make something happen. Being hard on the kid or not, he's hurting us tonight with (atleast) the 3rd time I've counted him stuck with the rock as the shot clock runs down...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well.. At least the Heat continue to show signs of life.

Also, if the Heat don't get a half-decent big man they are going to get cornholed by a lot of teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldnt we know to get it to Wade when the clocks running down? admittedly dorell is havin a terrible quarter - but making things happen when the clocks running down isnt exactly a strength of his. Give it to Marion or Wade. Dont give it to Wright for a 20 footer with the clock runnin down.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Again, shot clock running down, Dorell is frozen to the court with no urgency to make something happen. Being hard on the kid or not, he's hurting us tonight with (atleast) the 3rd time I've counted him stuck with the rock as the shot clock runs down...


well if hes gona learn, its better he learns nnow, this season , with our record the way it is


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> Again, shot clock running down, Dorell is frozen to the court with no urgency to make something happen. Being hard on the kid or not, he's hurting us tonight with (atleast) the 3rd time I've counted him stuck with the rock as the shot clock runs down...


One time Wade posted up and let the clock run down then passed it to him late. That last time Ricky lost the ball and wasted more time when he got it back and then just barely threw it out to Wright. Don't really see how either play is his fault.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell wide open shot, no one within 8 feet, pump fakes and drives into the best shot blocker in the league....

Another strike on his basketball IQ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sure could use Udonis right now....

17-2 run, let's help Camby win Defensive Player of the Year tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We were bound to go cold eventually, we shot like 60% in the first half. Our defense inside is whats suffering the most right now. Sometimes, shots dont fall.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky keep sputting Dorell in bad situations. I blame Ricky!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job by Blount cutting off baseline and taking the charge


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wait, did i hear Eric Read say that J will hit his 15th 3 pt of the year, or 50th?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Wade answers for 3333333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Nuggets swear more than any other team in the league and they do it the loudest. It's so hilarious. Camby, Martin, Iverson, and Melo have all been screaming swear words all game long and you can hear it over the broadcast. :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade/Ricky and JR Smith are draining 3s!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

do we have to start treating _wyane like _amon Jones?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wait, did i hear Eric Read say that J will hit his 15th 3 pt of the year, or 50th?


50th...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> 50th...


yeah thanks i just looked it up..I was goin got say, if he only has 15, and Wade now with 11....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> do we have to start treating _wyane like _amon Jones?


JR Smith going bonkers isn't Wade's fault. Remember this game last year? http://www.nba.com/games/20061208/MIADEN/boxscore.html


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> JR Smith going bonkers isn't Wade's fault. Remember this game last year? http://www.nba.com/games/20061208/MIADEN/boxscore.html


I'm not talking about just tonight....Wade can't guard his own shadow on D. He plays passing lanes, that's it. Theres no reason he should be that bad on defense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'm not talking about just tonight....Wade can't guard his own shadow on D. He plays passing lanes, that's it. Theres no reason he should be that bad on defense.


Since we're so bad this year, it's probably a good thing that he rests his knee on defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Since we're so bad this year, it's probably a good thing that he rests his knee on defense.


His knees are good enough for offense, they're good enough for defense too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats one thing that Shaq was upset about too last year in the playoffs, Wade's on ball D, along with others, although he never really made it public


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

**BAD NEWS** Minnisota is down with 2 min left, and it looks like they're on their way to losing, which I THINK means that we'll have the same record IF we win..Ricky, get err done


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pass The ****ing Ball!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh, i want to win but then again i dont! ahh!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez, that foul killed the most beautiful dunk we've seen all year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Eric Reid called Anthony Carter Denver's best backcourt defender?! WOW!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

So Riles....we gonna run the same play we've run the last 80 possessions in the last 3 minutes? or maybe switch it up?


Wade iso on the left wing, go right, cross left, pull up


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mark Blount ftw!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

that was nice d by Carter, but better execution by miami!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow imagine that! Riles actually runs a play that involves 

1) movement
2) all 5 players

and we score!

Blount = clutch?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> wow imagine that! Riles actually runs a play that involves
> 
> 1) movement
> 2) all 5 players
> ...


So is there any chance that Zo returns for 1 more year, just one more :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wright with the block!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dorell!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who doesn't love this type of effort?! This gm is crazy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

_orell????? NO NO NO NO NO! *D*orell! 

Put some time back on the clock!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Run a ally to Marion!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell with the block on AI! .4 seconds left. Who we gonna inbound to? I say send it to Dorell, and see if he drills it. If he does, it would really relaly really help his confidence. But somehow, I think Riles is going to be drawing up an alley-oop attempt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think I should request a name change: Wright is the future.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> So is there any chance that Zo returns for 1 more year, just one more :biggrin:


I said it in one of the Shaq trade threads, with him gone, I would put my money on Zo returning...that's partly based on my "knowlege" and partly on my own opinion


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Run a ally to Marion!!!


ooooooooooop to BARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRON!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade gets the last shot?

Hes cold!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It looked like we tried to alley-oop it to Marion but he was covered so the backup plan was throw it to Wade and let him chuck.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> I think I should request a name change: Wright is the future.


by future i hope you mean by next year


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Wade gets the last shot?
> 
> Hes cold!


But he's DWade. Though I doubt anyone is making a 30 footer with .4 on the clock.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> It looked like we tried to alley-oop it to Marion but he was covered so the backup plan was throw it to Wade and let him chuck.


yeah im not surprised, that was anyone would've called there, and the right call, Marions got some hopps..I'm not surprised they expected it, but glad that we atelast gave it a shot


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Arg. Tornado warning in Palm Beach County just cut off my coverage :banghead:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Alright, it's back, and all good.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

when Marion goes 1-on-1 with people and we iso for him, he looks like Toine..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Matrix and 1!

Nice pass by Icky


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade for THREEEEEEE!!!!! Tie game!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Wade!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Arg. Tornado warning in Palm Beach County just cut off my coverage :banghead:


lol, you may want to pay attn to that, it may be serious lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 33333333333333333

Play some ****ing defense fellas!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

So you think Wade's having fun..Its about time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn with those loose balls


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Don't save it under Denver's basket Wade. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Arg. Tornado warning in Palm Beach County just cut off my coverage :banghead:


SAme happened for me. I missed the last minute of the 4th.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like how the fans keep looking @ the game while the franchise is on the floor behind them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What's killed us all season? 2nd chance buckets


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> *But he's DWade*. Though I doubt anyone is making a 30 footer with .4 on the clock.


Exactly..You gotta get it to him!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If we had Haslems rebounding tonight we would have won this in the 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WTF the site just went down...no live feed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You never make that shot Ricky! Stop shooting that quick 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo makes both. heat down 4 with 54 seconds left.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah i lost mine too..dang..i can go watch it downstairs on my tv, on league pass but dont wana go down stairs!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky for 3. Thanks for not listening Ricky :lol:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ricky for 3!

Down 1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky for the loss. Surprised? Hardly.

Ricky FTW! Surpised? Very!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade missed...

Heat lose...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde misses a shot at the buzzer.

Damn, shot looked good too.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF was WADE THINKING


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade got a good shot. It just popped out. But that was still a really good game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*sigh*

At this point, I don't care about lottery balls, I want to win. I'm sick and tired of watching this team lose night after night, especially now that the effort is there.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ugh! those hurt


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> WTF was WADE THINKING


I make this shot and we win. And if I miss this shot and we still win? :yes:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

darn, i missed it, right when i was about to go run downstairs to watch it on my tv..NOOO


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

DemonaL said:


> WTF was WADE THINKING


Hes the best in the league at going glass!

It almost went in.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I make this shot and we win. And if I miss this shot and we still win? :yes:


Well put..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> At this point, I don't care about lottery balls, I want to win. I'm sick and tired of watching this team lose night after night, especially now that the effort is there.


Melo misses with the Heat down 1 with 6 seconds left. Wade runs down the court and the shot just pops out at the buzzer.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It was a enterating game, and it didnt hurt us, but helped us in the draft lottery..what else can we ask for?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, i def do think we're goin got need some wins if not, its just demoralizing..And after awhile all the losses add up mentally, and the last hting i want is us for it to carry on next season jsut b/c it becomes a mental thing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde hasnt been using glass much this year. He almost hasd the angle on that last shot though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, we just mathmatically eliminated our chances of finishing above .500


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> WAde hasnt been using glass much this year. He almost hasd the angle on that last shot though.


Yeah he really hasnt..Infact he hasnt done it much since the Finals, i really wish he'd go back to it, i loved that shot, it was such a beauty of art! The sweet kiss of the glass~


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This hurts...a lot

What a game though...ill be ordering that on PonTel.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Well, we just mathmatically eliminated our chances of finishing above .500


And i believe that Wade just recieved his career high in losses for a season, his previous high was from rookie year, which i believe was 40 losses..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good game by Wade, Marion, Blount and Wright though. 

Dorell did go cold in the second half though


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah dorell went cold, but had a nice block on AI which is a good chance tha the makes it...how about Marion, 23 and 18...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah dorell went cold, but had a nice block on AI which is a good chance tha the makes it...how about Marion, 23 and 18...


Marion is a machine. He's good for 10 rebounds in his sleep and 10-12 points on dunks and layups alone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast we are a lot more competitive and fun to watch. If we had a passable third quarter, we wouldve won this one.

Marion is amazing - what a rebounder and finisher. Hes the best undersized PF since Barkley...shame he wants to be a SF. Dorell is really flourishing at the moment. His numbers over the last 5 - 16 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists - with 57% from the field, 3/4 from downtown and 18-18 from the line...impressive. I think having Marion around is really helping his game, through the early returns anyway (17 and 7 in the 2 games Marion has played).

How about Mark Blount also? Wow...didnt see this coming...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I missed the game but looks like it was a lot of fun, for the most part anyway.

Good games for Wade / Marion / Dorrel / Blount laugh

I'll watch the game later on replay, loving the up-tempo system and energy the last two games though.

I agree we gotta win a few games, even just 3 of every 10, so we're not completely demoralized..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did I just lose over 14,000 points? :| Never mind, sounds like it's a great game, I'll watch it on replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

where do you guys watch the game on replay?


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> where do you guys watch the game on replay?


http://www.nba.com/broadband/league_pass.jsp -> Archived Games (NBA LEAGUE PASS archives are available for 48 hours following each game)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-mihkel- said:


> http://www.nba.com/broadband/league_pass.jsp -> Archived Games (NBA LEAGUE PASS archives are available for 48 hours following each game)


oh so you got to have league pass to watch it.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Since we're so bad this year, it's probably a good thing that he rests his knee on defense.


Yep - thats prob. it :clap2:


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> oh so you got to have league pass to watch it.


I don't have LP, but I can watch it.


----------

